# VIDEO: TiVo Series 3 First Look (GearLive.com)



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

We got an exclusive first look at the new TiVo Series 3 DVR. We talked with Bob Poni about the unit. Check out the video here . We will have a downloadable version available soon! 

Enjoy!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

now that was cool. Straight from TiVoPony's mouth to our ear.

now it is all speculation on the ship time 
but elsewhere on the board someone said the box was already at Cable labs for certification.
Megazone (who got a shout out from Bob) has been posting the series 3 "is ready to go into testing"
and TiVo knows better than us the unit has to come out ASAP and the new CEO is one for getting things done.

So I disagree with your written comment on shipping slipping back to 2007 and still go with Bob's repeated "second half of 2006" timeframe.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

What disturbs me about this is the price range quoted in the story, not the video ($800 to $1,200)....that will be prohibitive, I believe for many folks. But I assume that is pure speculation and not based on any "unofficial" comments from TiVo folks. I'm still holding out hope it's more in the $500 to $800 range.


----------



## lajohn27 (Dec 29, 2003)

I noticed the box was VERY responsive.. it's got some horsepower in there.

Intel Inside (tm) ?


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

drusoicy said:


> We got an exclusive first look at the new TiVo Series 3 DVR. We talked with Bob Poni about the unit. Check out the video here . We will have a downloadable version available soon!
> 
> Enjoy!


Hey .. I met you guys on the line for the Google KeyNote. Glad you made it to TiVo's booth.

-Roll


----------



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

Really?? Which one were you?


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

lajohn27 said:


> I noticed the box was VERY responsive.. it's got some horsepower in there.


yah that GRID guide just popped right up :up: :up: course it was only recording at the time


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

> I noticed the box was VERY responsive.. it's got some horsepower in there.


We all know it's just a Flash animation at this point.


----------



## mbalgeman (Feb 6, 2002)

I thought it was funny that the LED didn't actually work. The show titles displayed were not the shows actually being recorded.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

mbalgeman said:


> I thought it was funny that the LED didn't actually work. The show titles displayed were not the shows actually being recorded.


 Good catch!


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

mbalgeman said:


> I thought it was funny that the LED didn't actually work. The show titles displayed were not the shows actually being recorded.


I though at first it had the wrong Guide data in it so the channels were all screwed up. But then on the grid guide Bob found Football and it was Football.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

drusoicy said:


> Really?? Which one were you?


5'5" glasses, balding. We discussed (of all things) TiVo. You gave me your card. You were considering leaving the line and wondered why not since you had an assigned seat anyway. In the end, you did not leave.

I tend to remember everyone I meet (at least vaguely).

-Roll


----------



## mtchamp (May 15, 2001)

Delicious!


----------



## Keith_R90210 (Jul 26, 2003)

Cool video. 

Series 3 looks like it will be a sweet piece of hardware. I too am hoping for a $500-$800 price range at launch.


----------



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

From the impressions I got, this one will be more than $500 - although they didn't say anything official about that. The box is very responsive, and the new remote is greatly improved over the current one. headroll, I certainly remember you 

Let me know if you guys have any other questions about the TiVo that I can answer for you.


----------



## pkscout (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm now guessing December 31, 2006 for a ship date. They'll ship 1 to Pony and then ship in volume in 2007.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

mbalgeman said:


> I thought it was funny that the LED didn't actually work. The show titles displayed were not the shows actually being recorded.


The unconnected model that megazone photographed had the same readout, so I'd guess that it is a feature of the pre-alpha software. I suppose when you haven't finalized your hardware it is crazy to add bells and whistles to your software. Box did seem to work, and work well. And, of course, the readout would be correct if those were the shows you were recording...


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

drusoicy said:


> Let me know if you guys have any other questions about the TiVo that I can answer for you.


Were you able to try out any of the DVR functions: playback recordings, pause, rewind, FF, etc.? If so, was the box response always as peppy as we saw?

TIA, and thanks for making the video and putting it online.


----------



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

Yeah, we did all the normal "TiVo stuff." Other publications weren't able to actually go hands-on with the remote, but we were. It worked great, and LOOKED great on the widescreen display even.


----------



## Stanley Rohner (Jan 18, 2004)

The DIRECTV/HDTV/TiVo was $1000 when it was released.

I'm guessing the Series3 will be $1000 or more when it is released.

Why do people think it'll be $500-$800. Dreaming ??

The price range quoted in the story was $800-$1200.


----------



## sbrown23 (Aug 25, 2004)

Great video! :droooool: The Series 3 looks awesome ... just about everything that I wanted in a S3! From the external storage, to the integrated ethernet, to the dual tuner HD cable recording, and better performance. Looks like most of the stuff I was looking for way back in August 2004 has made it in (see here - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=191860 ) ... some yet to be determined.

Wow, just WOW.

The long wait continues ...........  Here's hoping for July 1 release (yeah, that's second half of '06) and a price of about $500. Should I put the crack pipe down?


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

drusoicy said:


> We got an exclusive first look at the new TiVo Series 3 DVR. We talked with Bob Poni about the unit. Check out the video here . We will have a downloadable version available soon!
> 
> Enjoy!


Hey, look at me. 

You might have mentioned that I checked and corrected my own 300GB mistake when we were done shooting. What can I say, it was a long day. 

And regarding the display...yes, the display of show names was canned. We could have spent our time making the display work ever so, but we prioritized making the DVR stuff work first. Call us crazy.

But that display is so integral to the look and feel of the box that we had to put something up there. It's a prototype.

Cheers,
Pony


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Stanley Rohner said:


> The DIRECTV/HDTV/TiVo was $1000 when it was released.
> 
> I'm guessing the Series3 will be $1000 or more when it is released.
> 
> ...


Why? Because some who were there said that TiVo folks "unofficially" mentioned those figures. But, everything, and I mean _*everything*_ that is mentioned, pricewise, is pure, unadulterated speculation. My guess is somewhere between $500 and $1,500  .



sbrown23 said:


> Great video! :droooool: The Series 3 looks awesome ... just about everything that I wanted in a S3! From the external storage, to the integrated ethernet, to the dual tuner HD cable recording, and better performance. Looks like most of the stuff I was looking for way back in August 2004 has made it in (see here - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=191860 ) ... some yet to be determined.
> 
> Wow, just WOW.
> 
> The long wait continues ...........  Here's hoping for July 1 release (yeah, that's second half of '06) and a price of about $500. Should I put the crack pipe down?


...or stop sipping the Koolaid.


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

ZeoTiVo said:


> So I disagree with your written comment on shipping slipping back to 2007 and still go with Bob's repeated "second half of 2006" timeframe.


I was surprised to read that too. I'm pretty sure that I'm still saying "second half 2006" in my sleep. Don't know where he'd get the impression it was anything else.

Second half 2006.

No pricing announced. But it will be more than $49.

Pony


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> And regarding the display...yes, the display of show names was canned. We could have spent our time making the display work ever so, but we prioritized making the DVR stuff work first. Call us crazy.


That's too bad, it would have been a handy feature. But the display is still there right? So it could possibly be added at a later date as a software upgrade?

Dan


----------



## Dr. Bob (Jan 7, 2006)

Is the plan to make the S3 work with the DISH satellite network HD feed? I really dislike the software in the DISH 942 HD DVR and would love to switch to TiVo!


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

TiVoPony said:


> I was surprised to read that too. I'm pretty sure that I'm still saying "second half 2006" in my sleep. Don't know where he'd get the impression it was anything else.


Maybe he was just applying the filter you usually have to apply when a company says something like "second half 2006."

But some of us think that a certain CEO would be very, very disappointed if this thing isn't available in quantity before the holidays. And we're pretty sure nobody wants to disappoint the new CEO.



> No pricing announced. But it will be more than $49.


And definitely less that $10,000? Can you commit to that?


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Dan203 said:



> That's too bad, it would have been a handy feature. But the display is still there right? So it could possibly be added at a later date as a software upgrade?


I think he was saying that it was "canned" in the sense that it wasn't a working feature, but "out of a can." Not that it was "axed" or "eighty-sixed." They just didn't have the resources to make it work with the prototype hardware in time for the show. It will be part of the final product.


----------



## headroll (Jan 20, 2003)

drusoicy said:


> Yeah, we did all the normal "TiVo stuff." Other publications weren't able to actually go hands-on with the remote, but we were. It worked great, and LOOKED great on the widescreen display even.


Oddly enough on Day 1 they wouldn't let anyone touch the remote, but on the following days they finally were allowing it. It appears that the person originally intended to show the box had fallen ill and a number of people were taking turns demo'ing the box.

-Roll


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dr. Bob said:


> Is the plan to make the S3 work with the DISH satellite network HD feed? I really dislike the software in the DISH 942 HD DVR and would love to switch to TiVo!


No this will NOT work with Dish or DirecTV. It is designed around the ATSC and CableCARD specifications and will only record programs from either cable or over the air antenna. In fact, technologically speaking, it's not even possible for TiVo to build a device that will work with Dish HD. Unless of course Dish partners with them and allows them to develop software for their proprietary hardware/encryption scheme. (like DirecTV did)

The reason they were able to develop this unit for cable systems is because a couple years ago the FCC passes some legislation that forced cable companies to adopt a standard called CableCARD for encryption. That way consumers can buy 3rd party equipment like this and all the proprietary encryption stuff is stored on the card you rent from the cable company for a couple of dollars.

Dan


----------



## jae (Apr 10, 2003)

are there any plans to offer the subscription transfer option that was done with the series2? i'd definately be more inclined to become an early adopter with that as an incentive, esp if the unit is expensive.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I doubt it. They did that for the S2 units because the S2 units provided them with an opportunity to cut costs by converting people from phone lines to network adapters. Plus, shortly after the promotion is when they started selling HMO which provided them with an opportunity to recoupe some of that loss. From a subscription/support cost stand point these new S3 units will be no different then a S2 unit, so there is really no incentive for them to offer service transfers. 

That being said you should still be able to sell your S2 TiVo with lifetime for $300+ on eBay, which will result in enough to get lifetime on the new S3.  

Dan


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

I think that at this point the FCC should mandate that the DBS providers are required to build a Satcard which conforms to the same standards created by Cablelabs (form factor, communications protocol(s), etc). (It could even still use a smart card for authentication which plugs into the Satcard).

I know that the DBS companies probably figure it is not in their best interest to do something like this, but I don't care. If the cable companies are forced to do it, then the DBS companies should be forced to do it to.

It would be great for us consumers as then we would be able to get DISH Network, DirecTV or cable service in the TIVO series 3.

And, it could be argued that anything that allows a user to easily get a service from a company, then makes that companies service more marketable and thus is good thing for the company; whether the company thinks so or not.


----------



## Stainless Steele (Feb 2, 2004)

All I can say is I'm ready to buy today!!!!!!! This is going to be awesome! I would really love this unit with a DVD-R to replace my pioneer units but I guess I'll take what I can get.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

drusoicy said:


> We got an exclusive first look at the new TiVo Series 3 DVR. We talked with Bob Poni about the unit. Check out the video here . We will have a downloadable version available soon!
> 
> Enjoy!


As a video ipod download? or a quicktime movie download?


----------



## Glen Graham (Oct 12, 2000)

TiVoPony said:


> Second half 2006.


"After Thanksgiving"...

(for those who remember waiting for software version 2.0.....)


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> I doubt it. They did that for the S2 units because the S2 units provided them with an opportunity to cut costs by converting people from phone lines to network adapters.


I'm just hoping they let me xfer from my old-language "lifetime" Series 1 since the modem in it just went wonky.

-MM


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

headroll said:


> Oddly enough on Day 1 they wouldn't let anyone touch the remote, but on the following days they finally were allowing it. It appears that the person originally intended to show the box had fallen ill and a number of people were taking turns demo'ing the box.
> 
> -Roll


Interesting reading, but all fiction I'm afraid.

Chalk it up to first-day caution. I instructed the crew not to put that remote down under any circumstances lest it grow legs and disappear. We'd only brought a few of them to the show, and they are shiny, new, and easily transportable.

And my caution was wise. Although we didn't lose a remote, someone stole a boxed wireless adapter, right from the coffee table in front of that demo. There are all kinds of people in the world. 

Nobody fell ill. I suspect that you may have heard mention of the product manager not being at the show. He couldn't make the show due to a prior engagement - he was getting married. Of course some folks might call that 'falling ill' (but not me!). 

And...all of my friends from TC that came to say hi got to use the new remote. No problem. 

Pony


----------



## TiVoPony (May 12, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> That's too bad, it would have been a handy feature. But the display is still there right? So it could possibly be added at a later date as a software upgrade?
> 
> Dan


New sig fodder for Dan:

Dan is absolutely wrong. 

All I meant was that the displayed shows didn't match the guide data. We haven't hooked that part of the code up to drive the panel yet. Details, details. Second half 2006.

The display is in there, and it will list the program on each tuner.

Pony


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Nice video. And thanks for the mention Pony.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Dr. Bob said:


> Is the plan to make the S3 work with the DISH satellite network HD feed? I really dislike the software in the DISH 942 HD DVR and would love to switch to TiVo!


please click on the link in my sig to see some posts from me on a detailed walk through of how this works and why a TiVo Stand Alone can not get HD from a sattelite receiver


----------



## drusoicy (Feb 10, 2004)

No idea why my guy didn't believe the second half of 2006 comment. Don't worry - I believe you Pony...because I WANT to believe that I will have one of these in my home before the year ends 

I have removed the streaming video, and replaced it with an H.264 downloadable version - ready to be played locally on your PC or on your iPod.


----------



## cyberhobbs (Apr 29, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Maybe he was just applying the filter you usually have to apply when a company says something like "second half 2006."


Sigh... (author here)... Be just a bit facetious, mixed in with some of the TiVo software update waits and get a boatload of feedback.

I was saying that I half-expected it, more as a cautionary tale than as a reality. I'm hoping more than anything that we'll see a finely polished box ready and waiting for us come October or some such.

If there's one thing I do love about TiVo, despite having to wait for some software updates and the like, it's that you don't tend to release things until they're 100% ready for the mainstream, and I do appreciate that. And recant on my 2007 estimation. 

As for the price estimate, I hadn't slept more than 4 hours, so that's the story I'm sticking to. (See the addendum.)


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

drusoicy said:


> We got an exclusive first look at the new TiVo Series 3 DVR. We talked with Bob Poni about the unit. Check out the video here . We will have a downloadable version available soon!
> 
> Enjoy!


Where is this video? I can't find it on the site.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

http://www.gearlive.com/index.php/news/category/Videocasts/

Dan


----------



## Todd (Oct 7, 1999)

Thanks Dan!


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

TiVoPony said:


> Second half 2006. Pony


Do you know (or could you get someone to comment) on whether there are any plans to produce a UK version of the series 3, or even a series 2?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is CableCARD even something you can get in the UK?

Dan


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Is CableCARD even something you can get in the UK? Dan


No, but we do have cable, satellite, HD and the need for dual tuners and some new software


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

The S3 architecture puts them in position to enter the EU market with one, in principle substituting the cablecard interface for a DVB support.. If there is some big gains by Tivo partners in the US by offering Tivo, I could see them going with an EU carrier financed program. All that Tom Rogers mentioned the other day in phoenix was TGC (taiwan)- but he mentioned it only as an example of their interest in international.


----------



## TechDreamer (Jan 27, 2002)

December 31 2006 is within the second half of 2006, so I belive Pony's prediction.


----------



## cyberhobbs (Apr 29, 2002)

TiVoPony said:


> Interesting reading, but all fiction I'm afraid.
> And my caution was wise. Although we didn't lose a remote, someone stole a boxed wireless adapter, right from the coffee table in front of that demo. There are all kinds of people in the world.


Man, I wish I knew they were free for the taking... ;-)

I'm about to buy one anyway; 802.11b is just making me weep.

Meanwhile, I'm *very* excited for TD 2.3.

Thanks for the interview; I updated to mention you corrected yourself about shipping capacities.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Pony, I have a follow-up question to one you answered in the interview. You said that you could mix and match with the "six" tuners. If I have input from both cable and antenna, will the box recognize that the inputs have distinct channel line-ups and will both of the available tuners be able to access either input stream? Or is only one input source active at a time? Or can I even use two input sources?

 Okay, that's more than one question, but you get the idea. 

TIA,
CB


----------



## MickeS (Dec 26, 2002)

This is just a guess, but if it couldn't recognize both coax inputs at the same time, I doubt they'd even spend the money and effort to put dual coax inputs on there in the first place. At least it makes no sense to me.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

I'd be shocked if mixing and matching didn't mean just that- of course the different input source would have a different list of available content.

And it isn't a new thing, right? After all, doesn't the Hughes HDTivo get OTA local stuff as well as dual tuner content from DirecTv?



TechDreamer said:


> December 31 2006 is within the second half of 2006, so I belive Pony's prediction.


TivoPony joked that some folks would say it meant January, and his response simply was second half. If Dan is right and this is largely a port of existing code rather than a ground up rewrite, then it is not an unreasonable schedule. Hardware design RTM in spring, beta from March through June running in parallel with hardware manufacturing, Software RTM July1st (image preassembled S3's via bootstrap copy from SATA), ship into the channel in August-September. Ready for Christmas.

(He wrote, sitting from an armchair position with a 40,000 foot view of the problems.  )


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

ChuckyBox said:


> Pony, I have a follow-up question to one you answered in the interview. You said that you could mix and match with the "six" tuners. If I have input from both cable and antenna, will the box recognize that the inputs have distinct channel line-ups and will both of the available tuners be able to access either input stream? Or is only one input source active at a time? Or can I even use two input sources?
> 
> Okay, that's more than one question, but you get the idea.
> 
> ...


My Sony box (DHG-HDD250) does that with the pitiful TVGOS, so I would guess TiVo with its most excellent guide would also be able to do it :up:. The TVGOS lists all the channels you receive (OTA and cable) and lists them all in the order you place them with the appropriate guide data (usually...but not always).


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

ChuckyBox said:


> Pony, I have a follow-up question to one you answered in the interview. You said that you could mix and match with the "six" tuners. If I have input from both cable and antenna, will the box recognize that the inputs have distinct channel line-ups and will both of the available tuners be able to access either input stream?


Yes. It can mix and match in any combination, two things at a time - either one could be digital cable, analog cable, ATSC, or NTSC from antenna. Both the same or two different sources, doesn't matter.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

megazone said:


> Yes. It can mix and match in any combination, two things at a time - either one could be digital cable, analog cable, ATSC, or NTSC from antenna. Both the same or two different sources, doesn't matter.


Sweet. Thanks to all who answered. There seemed to be a bit of uncertainty about this on the first day of CES, and I wanted to make sure that the Series 3 did all the things I was hoping for. It does. :up:

I'm looking forward to getting one -- it will be a very nice upgrade to my system.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> What disturbs me about this is the price range quoted in the story, not the video ($800 to $1,200)....that will be prohibitive, I believe for many folks. But I assume that is pure speculation and not based on any "unofficial" comments from TiVo folks. I'm still holding out hope it's more in the $500 to $800 range.


Of course.

Look, it takes time to ramp up production and even in a good beta test you are going to have bugs to work it. You start the price for $1200, early adopters will pay it. As your production ramps up and bugs get worked out you start lowering prices to sell as many as you are producing. Eventially the price will be in the $499-$599 range and more people we start buying it.

You will always pay a premium to get one of the first ones. Look at the HR10? Most people said "$999? What are you crazy?" But plenty of people layed out the dough for it...


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I can personally vouch for the Series 3 remote. IMHO, better than the current peanut. (but remember, I'm a fan of the Sony remote). Having "select" in the middle of the arrow keys is great. And yes, it does feel different depending on which way you grab it.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

jsmeeker said:


> I can personally vouch for the Series 3 remote. IMHO, better than the current peanut. (but remember, I'm a fan of the Sony remote). Having "select" in the middle of the arrow keys is great. And yes, it does feel different depending on which way you grab it.


Peanuts. I'm curious if some of those remotes they were jealous of have RFID.

Folks, there could be a lot more to this S3 than meets the eye. Maybe not stuff they roll out in the first release. Or maybe the RFID application is just a placekeeper patent.


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

Dang! Not until December?

My 1999 Philips S1 is looking like toast -- the hard drive's starting to fail, with lots of stuttering and stopping. I don't know if I can manage without it for the entire year. Sigh.


----------



## Justin Thyme (Mar 29, 2005)

Not December. "2nd half of 2006" is what TivoPony has repeatedly stated.

Maybe upgrade the S1 hard drive so it will sell better on Ebay when the time comes?


----------



## Graymalkin (Mar 20, 2001)

The S1 was upgraded with a second hard drive in 2000. I think the original and/or second drive need to be serviced and/or replaced. Does anybody still do that?

And even if I do repair it, it's still an S1. Can't be networked to the rest of them, can't get downloads via broadband.

Maybe I should just get an S2 with lifetime -- does the $150 rebate also apply if you buy lifetime instead of prepaying for 1 year service?


----------



## Gregor (Feb 18, 2002)

I can probably help you out with it. Not a big deal to replace the drives.


----------



## ChuckyBox (Oct 3, 2005)

Graymalkin said:


> Maybe I should just get an S2 with lifetime -- does the $150 rebate also apply if you buy lifetime instead of prepaying for 1 year service?


Yes. You do the 12-month prepay option, then upgrade to product lifetime when you activate the service. The entire cost of the 12-month prepay is applied to the lifetime subscription. Hit "offer details" in the 12-month prepay box on the web page for the TiVo unit you are ordering to see this offer in writing. You don't even have to go through the rebate hassle this way, it is applied "instantly" when you order at tivo.com. Nice.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

Graymalkin said:


> Dang! Not until December?
> 
> My 1999 Philips S1 is looking like toast -- the hard drive's starting to fail, with lots of stuttering and stopping. I don't know if I can manage without it for the entire year. Sigh.


Yeah, my SVR-2000 (upgraded) is beginning to decide it wants to lock up more and more...I'm just hoping I can hold out until the S3 is available! I can't go a week without my TiVo.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> The S1 was upgraded with a second hard drive in 2000. I think the original and/or second drive need to be serviced and/or replaced. Does anybody still do that?
> 
> And even if I do repair it, it's still an S1. Can't be networked to the rest of them, can't get downloads via broadband.
> 
> Maybe I should just get an S2 with lifetime -- does the $150 rebate also apply if you buy lifetime instead of prepaying for 1 year service?


you can hack a series 1 to add an ethernet port. That should let you get downloads via broadband, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Animgif (Jan 4, 2002)

jsmeeker said:


> you can hack a series 1 to add an ethernet port. That should let you get downloads via broadband, if I am not mistaken.


That can be done, easily, my SVR-2000 is a testament to that


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Graymalkin said:


> My 1999 Philips S1 is looking like toast -- the hard drive's starting to fail, with lots of stuttering and stopping. I don't know if I can manage without it for the entire year. Sigh.


Plus, since your hard drive isn't *entirely dead* (it's not dead yet!), you can most likely do the upgrade procedure again, with a bigger single drive. Check out the tivo upgrade faq.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> I can personally vouch for the Series 3 remote. IMHO, better than the current peanut. (but remember, I'm a fan of the Sony remote). Having "select" in the middle of the arrow keys is great. And yes, it does feel different depending on which way you grab it.


my part I like on the new remote is the 4 distinct direction keys instead of the flywheel approach that sometimes registered the unintended direction depending on how you hit it. I like that and the select button in the center - this is also like the toshiba Sd H400 remote


----------

